

We Added 1.6 Million Jobs in 2011— Where Did They Come From? - coolrhymes
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/01/we-added-16-million-jobs-in-2011-where-did-they-come-from/251001/

======
thyrsus
I was a little surprised to see "Information" drop jobs over the past year,
but digging back to the BLS report
(<http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.nr0.htm>) I see that the numbers are
dominated by publishing, broadcasting, and telecommunications.

